# Jay Peak Thur April 29 TR. Move up



## ozzy (Apr 29, 2010)

What can I exactly say except today was phenomenal. The first few runs had tons of fresh, then lots of lift served hiking terrain options going up Northway or up Vermonter to the peak.

Snow was deep like 16-20" but it settled out quickly as the ground is warm and temps climbed. First things fresh were awesome, dense but awesome good in the afternood as everything got rolled over and some nice patural spring snow conditions were the norm. The Jet and Haynes were groomed as well as the connector getting back to the tram area. Everything else was left ungroomed. There was some waterbars to watch out for, but it's April 29 and there's a ton of terrain open. If you want it come get it as it's all here.
So great to see Jay up and spinning though. I mean it snowed like 2', why the heck not. Inexpensive lifts tickets and a free lunch (which was good as well) Yeah, I'll shut up. Here's the Pics

Room with a view!






Lift served hiking going up northway





looking down the bootpack on northway





Boom, Jay Peak





looking down upper Milk Run





More of Milk Run





and more





looking up upper Can-Am





Lift line for the jet in the AM. No one likes late season skiing at all... 





Full chairs going up the jet in the morning...





Tons of snow on Haines and a full stateside parking lot





as expected, tons and tons of killington peeps here too. Skied a few with powbmps too


----------



## powbmps (Apr 29, 2010)

Jay sucks.  No bumps.   

Took a few runs with Ozzy and some of his buddies (thanks for letting me hang).  Went off to hike a little bit.  Very surreal coming from sun and green grass at my house, driving 2 1/4 hours and being right back in the middle of winter.


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 29, 2010)

I can tell by your picture of the lift line and the triple that there are not enough people there for Jay to be profitable. I have no idea why they are even open this late in the season, let alone mid-week. Only resort open in VT this late in the season? Even later than Killington? They must be loosing money and have a terrible business model. I doubt they got much PR out of this either.

Sorry for laying it on so thick.  Nicely played. Wish I could have taken work off today but it just was not going to happen. I love how much terrain can be in play with two feet of dense. Awesome.


----------



## powbmps (Apr 29, 2010)

Here's a blurry shot showing the line and parking area.


----------



## PomfretPlunge (Apr 29, 2010)

Totally rockin' brothers

Had my friends from Richford VT visiting down here in DC this week.  We shoulda done it the other way around!!!!


----------



## reefer (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice stuff! 
DoubleEject and myself started skiing at 10:30 and caught last lift at 3:58! Great day! That lift line in the morning moved swiftly and it was pretty much ski on after 1:00. Very BEASTLY of Jay opening with the goods today! I will not be near a computer tomorrow but EE and myself will most likely put up a few pics. eventually.
Seven hours of driving.........Five hours of skiing.......WORTH IT!
Great way to end the year!


----------



## TheBEast (Apr 29, 2010)

So Jealous......Jay IS the place to BE!!


----------



## skijay (Apr 29, 2010)

I should have gone up this weekend instead of last.  Looks awesome!


----------



## BigJay (Apr 30, 2010)

Jay Peak has a slogan of "Move Up" for years now... With the fact of opening late into may, i understand that they want to market that "hardcore skiers/riders" don't mind the extra hour of driving for reliable snow and long ski season from early nov. to may compare to other big resorts with tons of snowmaking and city centers closer.

"Move up" is also a way of saying: "Make the drive, you won't regret it"

And by being the last VT resort open for skiing/riding, Jay Peak becomes a great value for those who want to have a long ski season. Seeing how the stateside lot was full and some people parked on tramside and took metro quad over, Jay Peak didn't loose money yesterday... With limited service, they ended up winning big times... I'm sure the THL had lots of rooms booked considering how cheap it is... Beer is really flowing at the bar this year as well!


----------



## skibumm100 (Apr 30, 2010)

*jay*

We got there just before 9 and the Stateside lot was 1/2 full and filling up fast. No surprises there. There was a line of about 20 people for lift tickets. I spoke to one of the employees and they said they were expecting a couple hundred people. They got a couple hundred car loads. They did a really good job handling the extra people, IMO. You could tell they had "All hands on deck" as it looked like they had people serving lunch who do not normally wait tables. I would guess they made a few bucks. You had to watch for water bars and open creeks. It was great day. This weekend is supposed to be the end of the season for them. Go git some.

They had a comment card at the ticket counter that they had planned to get customers to fill out but they weren't pushing them in order to serve people quicker. Basically, it's a request for comments from late season skiers as what they would like to see in the way of offers and such. Kind of a "what makes you tick" request. Send an e-mail to Steve Wright at Jay if you want to comment. I don't think too many people filled them out. Let your voice be heard. Maybe Steve will put it up on their website.

The card requests your name, address, e-mail addy, home mountain, ski, board or tele, were you a day tripper or and overnighter.


----------



## dmc (Apr 30, 2010)

off the hook....  wish I could be there!


----------



## reefer (May 3, 2010)

Finally got a few minutes to post a few of my pics.
Never thought I would do a four hour (each way, including stops) day trip to ski............
This is why late season skiing means more than early season to me................

1.)From the parking lot, end of day, 
2.)Jet
3.)UN - in afternnoon, lift line gone........
4.)Couple hikers on way to summit
5.)Woods


----------



## reefer (May 3, 2010)

Haynes, bumps forming, natty, nice snow, 1:15 lift line


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (May 3, 2010)

Great pics!  I wanna dive right into KW glade!


----------



## BigJay (May 3, 2010)

As of last night at about 7PM, there is no snow left except the Jet and Haynes which should be skiable for the next 2-3 weeks if temps remain seasonal!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 3, 2010)

Skied Thurs/Friday.


----------



## Mikey1 (May 3, 2010)

Congrats to all who got out and enjoyed the great late season snow. Family commitments kept me from getting some. Lived vicariously and jealously through the reports and pics. Thanks to all who posted.


----------

